# Cape May



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi eveybody I am trying to go to Cape May on or around Memorial day weekend from D.C. and I wanted to know where i might find the fish and how to fish the area ,what color gotcha plugs produce fish and what baits work the best .I hav never fished the cape may area and would like just to try it,any information you guys can supply I would greatly appreciate so thanks in advance .Tony Q.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings TonyQ!

Check out Jim's Bait and Tackle (RT 109 and 3rd Ave across from the South Jersey Marina.) Weakies should be hitting (if this weekend's Nor'Easter doesn't screw things up), and there may still be blackfish on the jetties since the water is still a little cold. Small blues should be around, too. The horseshoe crab migration is underway, so you might want to keep your baits off the bottom.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

thanks foe the reply, yes I will agree the horse shoes can ruin a fishing trip


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Fish Poverty Beach area, from CM go north on Beach Ave till the end. Find a parking space (hard on the weekends). Walk down the sand for 100-200 ft, set up shop.

Another good shop for the surf fishermen is Bob Jackson Surf Fishing Center, 719 Broadway, West Cape May, NJ (at the southern end of Cape May). www.fishcapemay.com

Tell 'em Eric G sent ya (This guy with th 2yr old Gift Certificate he needs to use)


----------

